# Woods Brushbull 72.30 blade removal



## Kenbob (8 mo ago)

So I admit I'm not the smartest person in the world. My new Brushbull has the improved blade pins with grease fittings. How do I get past the collar with the grease fitting when trying to remove the blades?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Kenbob, 

Attached is a U-tube video showing how to remove blade pins on an older style Woods cutter. You have to remove a small bolt and two keepers and the pin should be ready to come out. Did you ever grease the pin??


----------



## Kenbob (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the video HarveyW. Just bought Bushbull this spring, already hit enough stuff that the blades should be cleaned up. It's a lighter model than in the video (no chains). Didn't know it had grease fittings till I took the cover off. The manual talks about the older pins like in the video which seam straight forward. I can't even see the sliding clip cause it's under the collar with the grease fitting. Need to get the collar off without breaking it. Should be simple but, like I say, I can't figure it out.


----------



## Kenbob (8 mo ago)

Kenbob said:


> Thanks for the video HarveyW. Just bought Bushbull this spring, already hit enough stuff that the blades should be cleaned up. It's a lighter model than in the video (no chains). Didn't know it had grease fittings till I took the cover off. The manual talks about the older pins like in the video which seam straight forward. I can't even see the sliding clip cause it's under the collar with the grease fitting. Need to get the collar off without breaking it. Should be simple but, like I say, I can't figure it out.


----------



## Kenbob (8 mo ago)

Hi HarveyW,
Just trying to clean up some loose ends here. A belated thanks for your reply. I guess I said I wasn't too smart but it may be even worse than that. I thought I was looking at a collar of some sort but it was actually the top of the pin. Once I figured that out it came apart normally. I sharpened the blades with a 7 inch hand grinder (not really big enough) and got them back on. Will grease them for next removal.
See you


----------

